# 18 hour light during end of flowering



## oyvaydude (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about turning lights back to 18 hour light during the last 2-3 weeks of flowering because half my room is indica which are done, and half are sativa which need a few more weeks. Has anyone done this and still had there plants finish maturing or at least be able to put on that end of flowering weight gain? I've revegged before after a plant was in the middle of flowering, and it took about 2-3 weeks before I saw it putting out new green growth, and that was under 24 hour light.


----------



## vostok (Sep 20, 2014)

*Come the end of flowering plants are full of hormones, acquired during the 12x12 of darkness, hence they are very sensitive to light, and hence you risk herming or other strange shit, I'd be cautious you don't wanna screw up all that hard work you have done, stick to the plan, put them down as they mature and hit your desired trics color, also avoid 24 hour light... is you fighting yourself, as plants thrive under light they store up sugars in the roots, and release those sugars at sleep time ...lol just like us!*


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Sep 20, 2014)

oyvaydude said:


> I'm thinking about turning lights back to 18 hour light during the last 2-3 weeks of flowering because half my room is indica which are done, and half are sativa which need a few more weeks. Has anyone done this and still had there plants finish maturing or at least be able to put on that end of flowering weight gain? I've revegged before after a plant was in the middle of flowering, and it took about 2-3 weeks before I saw it putting out new green growth, and that was under 24 hour light.


I say do it, if it fucks everything up better u than me


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 20, 2014)

Stupid to do as it would send them back into veg. You can reduce the amount of light to 10 hrs and 14 darkness to help the sativas ripen.
Remember 12 or more hours of *uninterrupted* darkness is what you want in flower. 
Just incase anyone ever has an accident with giving light during a dark period you should immediatly give them 12 hrs darkness to avoid hermies. No matter where you are in the flower cycle the dark period is the most important.


----------



## oyvaydude (Sep 20, 2014)

sounds like hearsay, I dont see anyone thats actually tried it. It takes time to revert or go into flowering, As everyone knows, changing a plants light cycle from veg to 12-12, the plant still takes at least a week to begin flowering, until those flowers come, the growth that began, continues to mature. Based on that, I believe that although new flower calyx will stop being produced a few days after going back to 18/6, I think whatever calyxes exist, will continue to swell and mature. It just makes sense..

On another note though, has anyone successfully reduced flowering times by reducing the light to 10 hours darkness? If so by how much?


----------



## ULEN (Sep 20, 2014)

Your indicas will begin to foxtail and trichromes maturation will halt.

I placed 2 girls outside towards the end of flower.

In the end, it made a bigger harvest but fluffier buds that's weren't as potent as they could have been had they just finished.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 20, 2014)

oyvaydude said:


> sounds like hearsay, I dont see anyone thats actually tried it. It takes time to revert or go into flowering, As everyone knows, changing a plants light cycle from veg to 12-12, the plant still takes at least a week to begin flowering, until those flowers come, the growth that began, continues to mature. Based on that, I believe that although new flower calyx will stop being produced a few days after going back to 18/6, I think whatever calyxes exist, will continue to swell and mature. It just makes sense..
> 
> On another note though, has anyone successfully reduced flowering times by reducing the light to 10 hours darkness? If so by how much?


I have tried it many times to send a plant back into veg so it can be saved. It takes about 4 weeks for new growth in veg. As Ulen says the plant stops growing and doesn't know what to do for 2-3 weeks because the hormone s are out of wack. 
Just because you haven't seen it, does not make it not true, and the same with this statement, "Based on that, I believe" is not a statement based on observed results. The thc matures the last few weeks of flower otherwise the weed will be picked to early and probably not get you high. If forced back into an 18/6 phase the chemical hormones that allow for the weed to be psycoactive fade and it will not be very potent.
The last statement about reducing the light to 10 hrs darkness is wrong. You want to increase the dark period (10 lights on /14 dark) to help late flower sativs finish a little sooner. It forces the flower hormone to increase, signaling the plant to finish because the season is ending. UVB exposure helps trich heads to amber sooner and are results I can personally say I have seen. Helps finish about a week sooner.


----------



## joespit (Sep 20, 2014)

Isnt that how the make feminized seeds?


oyvaydude said:


> I'm thinking about turning lights back to 18 hour light during the last 2-3 weeks of flowering because half my room is indica which are done, and half are sativa which need a few more weeks. Has anyone done this and still had there plants finish maturing or at least be able to put on that end of flowering weight gain? I've revegged before after a plant was in the middle of flowering, and it took about 2-3 weeks before I saw it putting out new green growth, and that was under 24 hour light.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 20, 2014)

joespit said:


> Isnt that how the make feminized seeds?


 No. There was a way in very late flower to force them to produce male flowers but it doesn't work with all strains. Think DR green thumb and Soma do it like that but most use Csilver or another chem to induce.


----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 20, 2014)

oyvaydude said:


> I'm thinking about turning lights back to 18 hour light during the last 2-3 weeks of flowering because half my room is indica which are done, and half are sativa which need a few more weeks. Has anyone done this and still had there plants finish maturing or at least be able to put on that end of flowering weight gain? I've revegged before after a plant was in the middle of flowering, and it took about 2-3 weeks before I saw it putting out new green growth, and that was under 24 hour light.


DO NOT SO THIS, YOU WILL GET HERMIES OR THEY WILL REVEG, BOTH ARE TERRIBLE. tAKE THE VEGGIES OUT OF THE FLOWERING ROOM AND PUT THEM UNDER ANY FLORECENT LAMP FOR A FEW HOURS ON TOP OF THE 12 AND THEY WONT FLOWER.


----------



## churchhaze (Sep 21, 2014)

This is a bad idea.


----------



## playermic (Sep 23, 2014)

Don't change the light cycle to veg, due to the *possibility of the plant reverting to hermy*. Instead I would add a* micro-bloom* nutrient in slightly *higher dosages* to boost resin production. then flush the last week.


----------



## JointOperation (Sep 24, 2014)

ive done 12-12.. 11-13... 10-14.. 13-11.. WITH NO ISSUES.. IN FLOWER.. BUT NEVER TRIED ANYTHING MORE THEN THAT..


----------



## oyvaydude (Sep 25, 2014)

what were your experiences with those different on/off times. Quality, bud density, flowering time, yield?


----------



## danknugg (Sep 25, 2014)

Do it, and report your findings with lots of pics. 

Doubt it's a good idea though.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 25, 2014)

Just incase anyone decides to reveg a keeper after flower, repotting to a bigger container does help rejuvenate the veg growth faster. But give it a few weeks first to recover, if it can, and leave as many leaves and branches on as possible along with a little bud growth. 24 hrs light helped on the ones i've done.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 27, 2014)

I have given plants 10hrs of.dark and the buds did ripen much quicker. I norm do this last.week when flushing and raise the lights wen on.....

The longer the dark period the quicker they flower, but a quicker flower means less time making buds so less yield...

Does no one read ?? R c clarke covered this....


----------



## Imaperson30 (Mar 4, 2017)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Stupid to do as it would send them back into veg. You can reduce the amount of light to 10 hrs and 14 darkness to help the sativas ripen.
> Remember 12 or more hours of *uninterrupted* darkness is what you want in flower.
> Just incase anyone ever has an accident with giving light during a dark period you should immediatly give them 12 hrs darkness to avoid hermies. No matter where you are in the flower cycle the dark period is the most important.


So ,, question,, what do you think about a 12 hour dark, 24 hour light (36 hour day)


----------



## Jerro (Mar 22, 2017)

Question fellas!?
Today lights stayed on an hour extra on accident, by he time I got to them they had turned off at 8:00pm, my schedule is 7pm off 7am on, I run two sides against both walls, on one side is LED other HPS, the led has a weird built in timer that saved 8:00pm the HID side is on timers so they turned off anyways i didn't want to open the door and get more light in after they had already been off for 10 mins or so to change the timers to 8am. Should I have changed @8am instead of 7am, so they get a full 12 hour of darkness? Now they are on schedule to turn on tomorrow morning 7am they are two weeks into flowering with flowers showing. Should I have changed it to turn on @ 8am anyways? Hopefully they don't hermie on me... any thoughts anyone??


----------



## Owly (Mar 22, 2017)

Imaperson30 said:


> So ,, question,, what do you think about a 12 hour dark, 24 hour light (36 hour day)


I've done some light cycles like that without hermy problems. I would say it made things take longer, not go faster, but I didn't do any proper testing.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 22, 2017)

As everyone else has already said op your thinking of going the wrong way.
If you want to speed up flowering u reduced the hours of light on not increase. In my experience most strains will flower with anything above ten hours of darkness.

Some people gradually reduce lights on 1/2 hour per week til they get down to 8/16.
I use 8/16 from flip with no issues.

Good luck finishing your crop and I hope u get every gram you hoped for


----------



## Dr. Who (Mar 22, 2017)

Pepe le skunk said:


> No. There was a way in very late flower to force them to produce male flowers but it doesn't work with all strains. Think DR green thumb and Soma do it like that but most use Csilver or another chem to induce.


Greenthumb uses a variation on the STS formula....He does not stress reverse plants for S1's.

I had to say that so folks don't get the wrong idea from this crappy thread, that got dug up from 3 years of hibernation.....


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 22, 2017)

You can actually flower plants with 8/40 with similar results to 8/16. Don't know about weed but probably similar. In the thing I read they were measuring how many flower buds appeared rather than what the weight yield was though. Could be some reduction. Something for someone to try who has the space. I wouldn't really use 8 hours light though, more like 12/36 maybe. It would mean fewer inductive cycles per week but the longer inductive cycles may compensate for the lower number of them. Or it could be a complete disaster, who knows.


----------



## GangusKush (Apr 12, 2017)

Jerro said:


> Question fellas!?
> Today lights stayed on an hour extra on accident, by he time I got to them they had turned off at 8:00pm, my schedule is 7pm off 7am on, I run two sides against both walls, on one side is LED other HPS, the led has a weird built in timer that saved 8:00pm the HID side is on timers so they turned off anyways i didn't want to open the door and get more light in after they had already been off for 10 mins or so to change the timers to 8am. Should I have changed @8am instead of 7am, so they get a full 12 hour of darkness? Now they are on schedule to turn on tomorrow morning 7am they are two weeks into flowering with flowers showing. Should I have changed it to turn on @ 8am anyways? Hopefully they don't hermie on me... any thoughts anyone??


Usually takes about 15 mins for flowering plants to go to sleep , once asleep though they should never be exposed to more than star light for 12 hours+, moon light can drastically affect plants to, there's a reason why they call it a harvest moon, 12+ of sleep is needed to build up the hormones that cause flowering, the interruption of that causes stress, which leads to hermies and lower cannabinoid count. A one time fuck up isn't a big deal early in flower cause its still transitioning to flower till week 3-4


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 12, 2017)

GangusKush said:


> Usually takes about 15 mins for flowering plants to go to sleep , once asleep though they should never be exposed to more than star light for 12 hours+, moon light can drastically affect plants to, there's a reason why they call it a harvest moon, 12+ of sleep is needed to build up the hormones that cause flowering, the interruption of that causes stress, which leads to hermies and lower cannabinoid count. A one time fuck up isn't a big deal early in flower cause its still transitioning to flower till week 3-4


15 mins indoor?


----------



## GangusKush (Apr 12, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> 15 mins indoor?


Yes, out doors I've seen them go through midnight before shut down , and a few hours before lights come on/ sun rise they start getting Ready for the sun! Using a night vision camera I found after two grows cycles plants like to do a lot of growing during the last 5 hours of the night! Possibly majority in my opinion! But again that 12 hours of sleep is essential, I've had okay luck up to 11h45m of sleep with a bump in yield ,but it seems much past that slows down everything, at 11h30m it took my 11 week super silver 16.5 weeks to finish with a big hit to resin production. 13hours of sleep helps preserve more resin on a plant along with cutting a week or two off of your harvest time at the price of a 40+% yeild loss


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 12, 2017)

Imaperson30 said:


> So ,, question,, what do you think about a 12 hour dark, 24 hour light (36 hour day)


i think you bumped a three year old thread that probably shouldn't have been started to begin with.

but for experimentation's sake, try it if you have the time and resources, and make a thread explaining your experiment, and detail your findings of both your control groups and your experimental groups. 

scientific method ftw, taught to most in elementary school (or at least it used to be)...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

Imaperson30 said:


> So ,, question,, what do you think about a 12 hour dark, 24 hour light (36 hour day)


This is a 3 year old thread. I bet those members aren't here anymore.




Imaperson30 said:


> So ,, question,, what do you think about a 12 hour dark, 24 hour light (36 hour day)


It wouldn't work. They would veg. 

You would have to do 24 light and 36 dark or something.

How about just grow them like normal.

@torontoke has a thread where he runs reduced hours of light and has good results.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> Greenthumb uses a variation on the STS formula....He does not stress reverse plants for S1's.
> 
> I had to say that so folks don't get the wrong idea from this crappy thread, that got dug up from 3 years of hibernation.....


I think that post was in reference to rodelazation. Soma uses it. Leaving buds to over ripen. The plant knows it wasn't seeded and throws pollen.

Not all strains do it.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 13, 2017)

GangusKush said:


> Usually takes about 15 mins for flowering plants to go to sleep , once asleep though they should never be exposed to more than star light for 12 hours+, moon light can drastically affect plants to, there's a reason why they call it a harvest moon, 12+ of sleep is needed to build up the hormones that cause flowering, the interruption of that causes stress, which leads to hermies and lower cannabinoid count. A one time fuck up isn't a big deal early in flower cause its still transitioning to flower till week 3-4


_*That's more like an actual 2 HOURS to "full" plant "sleep"! *_ That 15 min claim, _can_ be found by use of 730 nm band light supplementation.....the idea being that you can employ 2 extra hrs of lights on time. Thus you would increase yield and shorten the overall bloom period. The results I just gave - turn out to be not worth the cost for what you actually get back!

If you intend to come back and argue. I suggest you start reading about PAR, PR and pfr lighting effects on C3 plants....Before you do.......


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 13, 2017)

GangusKush said:


> Yes, out doors I've seen them go through midnight before shut down , and a few hours before lights come on/ sun rise they start getting Ready for the sun! Using a night vision camera I found after two grows cycles plants like to do a lot of growing during the last 5 hours of the night! Possibly majority in my opinion! But again that 12 hours of sleep is essential, I've had okay luck up to 11h45m of sleep with a bump in yield ,but it seems much past that slows down everything, at 11h30m it took my 11 week super silver 16.5 weeks to finish with a big hit to resin production. 13hours of sleep helps preserve more resin on a plant along with cutting a week or two off of your harvest time at the price of a 40+% yeild loss





SPLFreak808 said:


> 15 mins indoor?



^^^^see my above post^^^^

Night vision isn't telling you the actual in the plant process's going on, and how long it actually takes to "plant sleep" through pfr exposure. Either indoors under artificial lighting or outdoors under natural lighting.....(and how come you actually say that you've _seen_ them take till midnight. After saying it takes 15 min, anyway?)


The high intensity *artificial* pfr exposure does shut the plant down in about 10-15 min. Natural and indoor lighting we use, takes the 2 hrs to plant shut down...Bottom line.... 

The plant is doing so much at night - Things it can't do during the day too. Much of it's night work is an actual cellular peptide change to protect it's self from the intense light of the day. As the day goes on and the light gets really intense. The plant changes on the cellular peptide level to _protect_ it's self from that intensity.....The point where the plant begins this change is called the _light saturation point_....Look up the _Light saturation point in C3 plants_ on Google scholar.....Maybe something on regular google that's easier to understand....


----------



## Owly (Apr 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> T
> It wouldn't work. They would veg.
> 
> You would have to do 24 light and 36 dark or something.


I've done it once. After they were solidly flowering I switched to 12/36 and they kept flowering. A lot went wrong on that grow, so I can't say if there is any benefit... Seems to make things mature slower, but I had pretty bad root rot going on too. Some strains might be more accepting of that light abuse than others, I was growing Sweet Tooth #3.


----------



## GangusKush (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> ^^^^see my above post^^^^
> 
> Night vision isn't telling you the actual in the plant process's going on, and how long it actually takes to "plant sleep" through pfr exposure. Either indoors under artificial lighting or outdoors under natural lighting.....(and how come you actually say that you've _seen_ them take till midnight. After saying it takes 15 min, anyway?)
> 
> ...


Ay I'm a stoner, not a google junky or a scientist, I'm just sharing my experiences with different grow methods, and what I've just seen with my own eyes , out door and indoor are far to different to compare that's why I changed from 15mins cause who I originally intended the message for was worried about the light being on an extra hour early in flower, and he wanted to know if he fucked up and if he should change his schedule, and I'm sure you have noticed how plants especially during veg on a 18-6 start getting droopy right before the lights go off and I noticed it happens more in mid to late flower, that's my whole 15 min theory, most of my plants start getting droopy at around the 18 and 12 hour marks and crash hard when the lights turn off completely after about 15 mins , I don't know the science behind it and I appreciate people like you to explain things! No argument intended! Arguments give these forums bad names! I think it was about flowers not weed anyway hahaha so I knew nothing


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 18, 2017)

GangusKush said:


> Ay I'm a stoner, not a google junky or a scientist, I'm just sharing my experiences with different grow methods, and what I've just seen with my own eyes , out door and indoor are far to different to compare that's why I changed from 15mins cause who I originally intended the message for was worried about the light being on an extra hour early in flower, and he wanted to know if he fucked up and if he should change his schedule, and I'm sure you have noticed how plants especially during veg on a 18-6 start getting droopy right before the lights go off and I noticed it happens more in mid to late flower, that's my whole 15 min theory, most of my plants start getting droopy at around the 18 and 12 hour marks and crash hard when the lights turn off completely after about 15 mins , I don't know the science behind it and I appreciate people like you to explain things! No argument intended! Arguments give these forums bad names! I think it was about flowers not weed anyway hahaha so I knew nothing



That's the light saturation point being expressed - so you see it - basically.......I'll skip the paper level wording.....

Glad you like the info....


----------



## Dabs_Offa_Hot9 (Apr 26, 2017)

So. ...not as drastic of a light schedule but I have thought about whether you could benefit from a 14on/12off schedule or 16/12. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dabs_Offa_Hot9 (Apr 27, 2017)

Not to speed up flowering but "increase" it.
Again, any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Mulder25 (Apr 27, 2017)

Dabs_Offa_Hot9 said:


> Not to speed up flowering but "increase" it.
> Again, any thoughts are appreciated.


I believe we would benefit with a rewording of your question. You are theorizing that the more light energy the plant gets, the more sugar it will make, and thus, bigger, fuller buds, not necessarily faster maturation.

Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe this is a more precise way of asking your question.

I will answer this not from experience, nor extensive education, but from some education, and reading many forum posts. 

During vegetative growth this theory holds true, more light, more sugar, more growth. But during flowering, the entire process is changed, the most important processes happen at night, when the lights are out. So light is still important for the plant to make the sugars it will use, but in all likelihood, it will have an abundance, and will benefit from longer periods of darkness in which to use the stored sugars to develop the flowers/buds.

I've seen many people reference a plants leaves functioning like a solar panel to explain the theory. Take this example further and think of the roots as the battery and the flowers as TV you want to power. You built this system to run your old Tube TV, but you have just traded it in for a small, efficient LED TV. The infrastructure is build for a big load, but it doesn't need it anymore. 

This might also help explain the function of re-vegging a plant. You helped the plant build a great infrastructure to take in nutrients and light, but just hacked most of it away. Leaving a little behind to regrow, and it will grow faster and stronger in the end because it doesn't have to waste time rebuilding the infrastructure.

Similar to this thread, its ready to go back to sleep.


----------



## Dabs_Offa_Hot9 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanx Mulder, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Apr 27, 2017)

GangusKush said:


> Usually takes about 15 mins for flowering plants to go to sleep , once asleep though they should never be exposed to more than star light for 12 hours+, moon light can drastically affect plants to, there's a reason why they call it a harvest moon, 12+ of sleep is needed to build up the hormones that cause flowering, the interruption of that causes stress, which leads to hermies and lower cannabinoid count. A one time fuck up isn't a big deal early in flower cause its still transitioning to flower till week 3-4


It's called a harvest moon because it's the closest full moon to autumn. When crops are harvested.


----------



## Imaperson30 (May 5, 2017)

Check out ,moon cycles and its effect on plants

For sum reason I can't post the link


----------



## atriumfall1 (May 18, 2017)

THis is simply not a good idea. What ends up happening is you force the plant as many posters have said back into veg. However, this is only part of it. What ultimately happens is physiological. One day or two wont hurt the plant. But three or four in a row will cause the plants stomata to ultimately stay open and not close. This is not a good thing. Further, the overall trichome will begin to degrade rapidly. The plant will begin to use up stored sugars because glucose should not be in a plant during such veg. This starts a downward spiral. It also lowers the immune system of the plant. Monster Crops are prime victims of PM, rot, and other issues. You can try it. But its a complete waste of time/ money / and energy


----------



## P-NOKIO (Jan 14, 2020)

ElfoodStampo said:


> I say do it, if it fucks everything up better u than me


SMH? WOW, that’s is really selfish dude. Reread that to yourself and think about if this is the forum for you. We are growing and learning with a passion. Cut it out, your like a cancer!! We will find the cure bro.


----------



## P-NOKIO (Jan 14, 2020)

from my experience. After 48hr trichome started to fall over very slowly 52hr they completely melted into lil brown globes and the sugar leaves started to get shiny and wet looking. The smell was foul-er the humidity went nuts. The red hairs turned brown dried up and the fan blew them away. Too wet, too hot and humid. Moisture +Buds started weighing down the thin branches. I put her down. The smoke was very strange. It smelled as if it had seed, but not a one was found. No one had a clue. It was around the holidays so all my visitors and neighbors got a chubby chunky 1/4. The next morning I woke up to my bowl and wife’s car tires slashed. Then it hit me!!!!! The neighborhood caretaker!!! I’m sure he felt the the hit. So I sent him $100 bucks and some beautiful bullshit. He didn’t know it but he ended up paying 2x the cost of the damage done to my wife’s car. I’m not glorifying negativity, there is a valuable learning experience buried in all that Babel.


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2020)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Just incase anyone decides to reveg a keeper after flower, repotting to a bigger container does help rejuvenate the veg growth faster. But give it a few weeks first to recover, if it can, and leave as many leaves and branches on as possible along with a little bud growth. 24 hrs light helped on the ones i've done.


that or you need to cut some roots, new root growth is critical to new reveg


----------



## P-NOKIO (Jan 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> that or you need to cut some roots, new root growth is critical to new reveg


Good piece bro. Pass the knowledge on to the next.


----------



## P-NOKIO (Jan 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> that or you need to cut some roots, new root growth is critical to new reveg


Good piece bro. Pass the knowledge on to the next.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Feb 9, 2020)

P-NOKIO said:


> SMH? WOW, that’s is really selfish dude. Reread that to yourself and think about if this is the forum for you. We are growing and learning with a passion. Cut it out, your like a cancer!! We will find the cure bro.


Your attitude is all wrong here. YOU need to make these mistakes so YOU learn. If I give you all the answers you miss the underlying reasons. That's not selfish, I don't owe you anything. I still make mistakes growing. Don't expect other people to do your work for you and don't be a Nazi, prove me wrong and post it. Then we all learn. You are the uneducated cancer, spreading poor information, and expecting from your host.


----------



## growmiester (Feb 9, 2020)

don't run 18 hr cycle 3 weeks from flower,i do that the last 10 days of flowering,i also add 6500k daylight the last ten days.it also increases tricomb production.you have the right idea but 3 to 4 weeks from flower,your asking for trouble like hermies,little buds and we don't want that.iv been doing this way for 5 yrs and allways have a great yield,10 days max from harvest.start this process.keep it 12/12 up to 10 days b4 flower


----------



## BiT_de_H (Nov 9, 2021)

Lemon king said:


> I have given plants 10hrs of.dark and the buds did ripen much quicker. I norm do this last.week when flushing and raise the lights wen on.....
> 
> The longer the dark period the quicker they flower, but a quicker flower means less time making buds so less yield...
> 
> Does no one read ?? R c clarke covered this....


But thats inexact maybe.. .. floragen is made in the dark cycle which help the buds production and become bigger. But yes if you cut too much light time than you cut photosynthesis. Look up for 12 on 13 1/2 hours off or 12 on 16 off. But if you dont have the right balance like every other aspects for cannabis environnment.


----------

